# Got A Baby!



## PinkPunisher (May 25, 2008)

I picked him up at the Kemptville Reptile Expo today :-D . He's just a wee little guy still has a bit of green on his under belly. He's currently in a 36"x12"x12" and in a bit I'll buy him a nice big Rubber-maid bin . I'll get pictures as soon as possible.

Spencer


----------



## Lexi (May 25, 2008)

Lets see some pics!! Tegu's are very social reptiles... I wouldnt recomend putting him in a rubber-maid bin. maybe a larger tank, or build him a cage.


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 25, 2008)

Ok Lexi  I didn't mean for a permanent home or anything i just ment until i built him a nice big cage. 

I'll check if my dad left the camera right now if he didn't then I'm gonna have to wait to get the pics...sorry!

Spencer


----------



## Azaleah (May 25, 2008)

I know they need large cages and all, but what does being a social animal have to do with a larger cage?


----------



## Lexi (May 25, 2008)

well Rubbermaid's dont a allow the tegu to see out..therefore they cant see people walking by or anything. I mean i guess if you cut peaces out it would be ok... but i wouldnt house any of my reptiles in a rubbermaid, besides a snake maybe.


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 25, 2008)

Just checked dad took the camera with him. I'll give you a little measurement though 

Spencer


----------



## Lexi (May 25, 2008)

yes we must see pics! getting new tegus are so exciting!


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 25, 2008)

He's 11" long! I thought he was a lot smaller like 6" s 

Spencer


----------



## Lexi (May 25, 2008)

How old is he? oh man i wanna see pics so bad!


----------



## Azaleah (May 25, 2008)

Lexi said:


> well Rubbermaid's dont a allow the tegu to see out..therefore they cant see people walking by or anything. I mean i guess if you cut peaces out it would be ok... but i wouldnt house any of my reptiles in a rubbermaid, besides a snake maybe.



OHHH I get it! See when he said Rubbermaid for some reason I was picturing the big clear ones, but those are Iris containers


----------



## Lexi (May 25, 2008)

well does rubbermaid make clear ones? i have only seen the big blue ones.


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 25, 2008)

He's still got a little bit of green on him so I'd say hatchling? He's SO social already! It's amazing he's let me hold him and my girlfriend. He/She has eaten 8 crickets already but won't touch his kale . I keep telling him that if he doesn't eat his greens he's not gonna be as big as Bobby's boys :lol: 

Spencer


----------



## Lexi (May 25, 2008)

Lol well you might have to mix veggies up with his meats to get him to eat them.


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 25, 2008)

I've seen a few clear one's before online but i wouldn't have a clue how to find on around here.

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (May 25, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> I've seen a few clear one's before online but i wouldn't have a clue how to find on around here.
> 
> Spencer



I find them every now and then at Wal-Mart, but it is rare. And I agree with everyone else, love to see some pics. Also congrats!!


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 25, 2008)

I'll get some pics as soon as possible but it might be as late as friday  

Spencer


----------

